# PVC Gas Pipe from 1980's?



## CallMeVilla (Mar 22, 2014)

Have encountered a big surprise.  Yellow gas pipe (1 1/4") supplying natural gas to a pool heater and an inside gas log fireplace ... with WHITE PVC for the 90 degree El's and unions glued with blue glue.

Are you a master plumber from the 1980's?  I understand this was done before the invention of HDPE yellow pipe with fusion fittings and stab connectors.

This old pipe may have been lined with PVC which would not allow gas to leak through the lining.  I am told the old pipe, fittings and glue are hard to source.  Know anyone who has it?

I need to transition from the old pipe to the new HDPE  ...

OR, abandon the old line entirely and re-pipe back to the main with modern yellow gas pipe.

Your thoughts??


----------



## Wuzzat? (Mar 23, 2014)

CallMeVilla said:


> I am told the old pipe, fittings and glue are hard to source.  Know anyone who has it?
> 
> I need to transition from the old pipe to the new HDPE  ...
> OR, abandon the old line entirely and re-pipe back to the main with modern yellow gas pipe.


How much is your search time worth for the old pipe, etc.?  Decide this ahead of time.  

How likely is it that you or anyone else will ever find the old supplies?

What percent of piping would need to be replaced for you to be on the fence for transitioning or replace-entirely?  

If you transition, what will future contractors say about you?  Do you care?

How does each option stack up as to the Due Diligence and Duty of Care standards?

Will the transitioning last longer due to older stuff being more reliable (if it is)?

I think just answering these questions will show Due Diligence.


----------



## nealtw (Mar 23, 2014)

When in doubt call the gas supplier.


----------



## CallMeVilla (Mar 24, 2014)

Best to rip out the outdated pipe and re-pipe with latest technology.  Faster, more cost effective, makes client happy.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Mar 24, 2014)

CallMeVilla said:


> Best to rip out the outdated pipe and re-pipe with latest technology.  Faster, more cost effective, makes client happy.


New question: will the HO feel safe with your installation?  Is it actually safe?  
Hopefully the HO's perception is somewhat in line with the reality.


----------



## nealtw (Mar 24, 2014)

There you go Villa; your abbility has been officially questioned.


----------



## CallMeVilla (Mar 24, 2014)

Well, Wuzzat is hardly a threat ... but the HO and I are working very closely on this.  Turns out there IS a transition fitting which allows you to connect old PVC and new HDPE.  Most plumbers do not even know it exists.  Most plumbers would rather rip out the millions of feet of old PVC!

Here is the fitting and it is Code approved for this use.
http://www.conind.com/docs/librariesprovider6/Literature-docs/pvc-scope-flyer.pdf?sfvrsn=2

After all this thinking and researching, it seems we have a simple and safe solution.  As expected, the PVC line transitions into a hard pipe line coming out of the ground.  This pipe turns into the house as a supply line.

What we did was to cut the metal pipe and install a metal t-fitting above ground.  One leg carried gas into the house.  The other leg, with a new ball valve, connects to the metal transition riser which went back underground and connected to the new HDPE plastic pipe for the new extension.

Problem solved in the safest possible manner.  PVC piping was left undisturbed.  All other solutions were either against code or massively expensive.

HO is buying me steak & lobster with a nice Merlot ...


----------



## Wuzzat? (Mar 25, 2014)

After reading this thread I'd say you have certainly done Due Diligence!  

And if you read the patents that are cited in your link, they will say what was wrong with all the previous products that tried to address this problem.

I guess the safety of various fixes and products can be judged by the number of lawsuits, at least in the litigious U.S.
Problem is, any product or company that's been around long enough will eventually get sued, so what is the 'base rate'?
There was a fuss about a Tesla vehicle catching fire but it turns out that 1 fire per year per 800 vehicles in the U.S. is 'normal' (the base rate) so with 25,000 Teslas on the road they could have ~30 fires per year and still be 'OK'.
And it was just this kind of ratio and proportion reasoning that got me illegally forced out of my guv job; they thought I was a whistleblower.  And I guess I am!


----------

